# New online scrambler for every WCA puzzle



## frici (Mar 17, 2013)

Check out the new online scrambler for NxNxN cubes, Square-1, Megaminx, Pyraminx and Rubik's Clock:
http://ruwix.com/puzzle-scramble-generator


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2013)

What's with the Clock scrambles?


----------



## frici (Mar 17, 2013)

What do you mean?


----------



## Lid (Mar 17, 2013)

They are very "lengthy"(?)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2013)

1) 30 moves is unacceptable. For some puzzles it's way too short (minx, large cubes) and for others way too long (2x2, pyra, clock). If you're going to make scramblers for WCA puzzles, you need to use the right number of moves for each puzzle automatically, not just assume the user knows what they're doing.
2) The style of many of these scrambles is extremely old-fashioned and broken. 2x2x2 uses B, D, and L moves (as well as stuff like B2 F2). Nothing is random-state, as far as I can tell. For Clock you don't even seem to know that every position can be solved with the same set of 14 moves. The Megaminx scrambler is completely wrong, often putting the same move twice in a row, and doesn't even have the standard setup of only one U move every "line" of ten normal moves.
3) Jaap notation for bigcubes? _Really?_ And I think they use slice moves. Come on now.
4) What exactly is the point of the Letters or Numbers scrambles? Or the "Separate" option? How are people supposed to use the "CS" option on Megaminx without knowing what the letters stand for? And why did you randomly add an FRU option?
5) The 3x3x3 is just called "Rubik's". And the "R's Clock". I don't know what to say about that.
6) Your Megaminx scrambles apparently start with yellow on top and white on front, which has nothing to do with the WCA setup.
7) My god, your code is disgusting.


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 17, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 1) 30 moves is unacceptable. For some puzzles it's way too short (minx, large cubes) and for others way too long (2x2, pyra, clock). If you're going to make scramblers for WCA puzzles, you need to use the right number of moves for each puzzle automatically, not just assume the user knows what they're doing.
> 2) The style of many of these scrambles is extremely old-fashioned and broken. 2x2x2 uses B, D, and L moves (as well as stuff like B2 F2). Nothing is random-state, as far as I can tell. For Clock you don't even seem to know that every position can be solved with the same set of 14 moves. The Megaminx scrambler is completely wrong, often putting the same move twice in a row, and doesn't even have the standard setup of only one U move every "line" of ten normal moves.
> 3) Jaap notation for bigcubes? _Really?_ And I think they use slice moves. Come on now.
> 4) What exactly is the point of the Letters or Numbers scrambles? Or the "Separate" option? How are people supposed to use the "CS" option on Megaminx without knowing what the letters stand for? And why did you randomly add an FRU option?
> ...



Haha, I think that frici will sleep good now that, at least, something funny came out of all his work.


----------



## frici (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for your remarks, I will work on these. Every other opinion is welcome.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 18, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 7) My god, your code is disgusting.



*checks to see because it cant be that bad*






wot

it looks nice though (the scrambler, not the code )


----------



## frici (Mar 21, 2013)

I took your advice and made the modifications. Please check it again and let me know how could I improve it? Thank you


----------



## elrog (Mar 21, 2013)

It seems great! The only thing I can think of that couble make it better is to either be able to add restrictions such as only allowing what moves you choose. You could choose R U and L moves for ZZ F2L scrambles. You could also possibly come up with scrambles that are solvable 2 gen, have edges oriented, corners oriented, F2L done, and so on.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 22, 2013)

Your clock scrambler doesn't seem to work very well. If you look at the pictures, they all have really easy cases.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 22, 2013)

your square 1 scrambler is not random state, and worse they all have an even amount of /'s


----------



## Me (Mar 29, 2013)

I like it's responsiveness to smaller screens. I'm a little confused what the "letters" and "numbers" scrambles are for.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Your clock scrambler doesn't seem to work very well. If you look at the pictures, they all have really easy cases.



This one does look quite easy:


Spoiler


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha, oh wow. That would be an unbeatable WR if someone fast got it in competition.


----------

